# Togakure Ryu Video



## Cryozombie (Jan 11, 2005)

I was watching the Togakure Ryu video Hatsumi Sensei put out back in the late 80's.

 One of the things he mentioned, after the section where he demonstrated the use of the Shuko to do sword disarms was that the techniques of the Togakure-ryu were mostly practiced while wearing Shuko.

 Is it still common for training to be done that way, or is training in shuko somthing that is done more of a "special" session?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Jan 11, 2005)

Why do you think Togakure ryu prefers shikan ken over fudo ken?


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 13, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> One of the things he mentioned, after the section where he demonstrated the use of the Shuko to do sword disarms was that the techniques of the Togakure-ryu were mostly practiced while wearing Shuko.
> 
> Is it still common for training to be done that way, or is training in shuko somthing that is done more of a "special" session?



Yes. No. Both.

I have been told several times that shuko were used widely as you described. That is why we have the shinkan ken. But to do it well, you need to be able to do push ups on your shinkan ken. How many typical Bujinkan members can do that nowdays?

So we have replaced a lot of what used to be shinkanken with standard fudoken.

And most of the time I have practiced the Tonsogata from Togakure ryu, we have done so without anything on our hands. But almost every session I have ever been at with the boss he takes some time to talk about how the technique would change with shuko.


----------



## Peter Steeves (Jan 13, 2005)

Shikan-ken Push-ups: Yup! Part of our curriculum; my students all have to practice (though we're told to do it on a soft surface - it's for the strengthening, not for toughening the knuckles).

Shuko are darn-near *required* to make some of the techniques work as well as they're supposed to. You'd have an awfully difficult time making some of the locks and throws work with hand-grip-power alone; with shuko however, they'd motivate the desired action of your opponent quite quickly and easily.

There's also the kata in which you're moving fairly directly in against Tsuki, and there's a psychological factor that allows you to do it more easily with shuko on (not that it really changes things much physically - you're just more willing to do it).

All that said, we will most often train without them being worn, just as a practical matter (makes the handsprings tough, too!)


----------



## Shogun (Apr 15, 2005)

> That is why we have the shinkan ken. But to do it well, you need to be able to do push ups on your shinkan ken. How many typical Bujinkan members can do that nowdays?


 
I can. I am a typical Buj.

thats one.

KE


----------



## Blue Eagle Warrior (Apr 22, 2005)

"

Quote:
That is why we have the shinkan ken. But to do it well, you need to be able to do push ups on your shinkan ken. How many typical Bujinkan members can do that nowdays? 


I can. I am a typical Buj.

thats one.

KE"



Wah!  I'm Bujinkan, and I can do shikanken push-ups.  I think most members can.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 22, 2005)

Blue Eagle Warrior, 

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Henso (Apr 25, 2005)

Don, Peter,


I have never practiced Santo Tonso Gata with Shuko, but from having done so empty handed, I was wondering how you would go about doing so in practice, as the movements would appear to be difficult to execute without seriously injuring the uke. I'm thinking of Migi/Hidari Kata Ude Tonso Gata and Tekubi Suji and Atekomi Tonso Gata, as examples, and would appreciate your reflections upon your own practice using Shuko.


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 29, 2007)

was there anything on it about stealth?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Dec 29, 2007)

*NEH-CRO!!!!!!*


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 29, 2007)

With this years topic should make this a good conversastion again. Happy new year all.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 29, 2007)

newtothe dark said:


> With this years topic should make this a good conversastion again. Happy new year all.



I would rather start a new thread about this year's theme and training.


----------



## gatamayo (Jan 7, 2008)

Happy New Year to all the Buyu on this forum.


----------

